# IRX - InhaleRx Limited



## System (19 November 2016)

Lifespot Health operates within the digital health sector and is focused on developing and commercialising medical diagnostic and monitoring technology, which includes the BodyTel system and the My-Lifespot system.

It is anticipated that LSH will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://lifespot-health.com


----------



## System (5 October 2021)

On October 5th, 2021, Lifespot Health Limited (LSH) changed its name and ASX code to InhaleRx Limited (IRX).


----------

